
Show HN: Travel destination charting and info aggregator - raduvldsv
https://backpackerchart.com
======
raduvldsv
Hi guys! Built this data-driven mvp to help people get all necessary travel
info in one place. Would love to hear your feedback

------
cryptozeus
Looks good but I have yet to visit these places so hard to tell what is
useful. Can you add more countries may be USA ? :)

~~~
raduvldsv
So go visit!:) This is just an mvp but sure, if people like it I plan to add
all relevant travel destinations

~~~
cryptozeus
Ok, here is some more feedback only because you asked.

All the features are highly opinion based and without context. For example in
thailand ,it says this.

Costs Total 4.9/5 Accommodation: CHEAP Supermarket: CHEAP Restaurants: CHEAP
Transportation: AFFORDABLE

Here what is the 4.9 ? How do you decide that ? What is cheap accommodation ?
This is all very relative. Something that is cheap to you could be expensive
for someone. You need actual numbers there so people can decide themselve or
provide context as to how you derive cheap vs expensive.

~~~
raduvldsv
Many thanks for your feedback and questions! To establish the accommodation
prices I've scouted hostel prices in several cities in Thailand. Placed them
in database and benchmarked versus hostel prices in other 11 countries to
determine what could for example "Cheap" mean. Then I've named the price
segments: for example if average hotel room in Thai costs 1-5 usd per night,
then it's Cheap; 5-8 usd in Affordable and so on. Does it sound right to you?

~~~
cryptozeus
Yes it make sense but i think if you provide rough breakdown example then user
would be more likely to trust this data. For example see how yelp.com
considers place is $,$$,$$$ or $$$$. They provided explanation so user would
know what to expect.

~~~
raduvldsv
clear, thanks again!

------
cesterna
neat! would be cool to compare the countries

~~~
raduvldsv
thank you! filters and comparison tools are in the making

